# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انصراف از دانشگاه آزاد بعد از اعلام نتایج اولیه کنکور 96

## konkur9596

سلااااام دوستان.لطفا هر کی اطلاع داره راهنماییم کنه.
من امسال میخوام وارد دانشگاه آزاد بشم.و میخوام سال بعد هم کنکور بدم.به یه دلایلی نمیتونم امسال وارد دانشگاه نشم.چند تا سوال داشتم
1-میشه تا زمان اعلام نتایج اولیه ی کنکور 96 از دانشگاه انصراف ندم؟
2-اگه بشه که تا زمان اعلام نتایج انصراف ندم میتونم در دانشگاه دولتی روزانه ی سال بعد شرکت کنم؟
3-آیا انصراف از دانشگاه هزینه داره؟و اگه داره حدودا چقدر میشه؟
ممنون

----------


## gigabyte2052

> سلااااام دوستان.لطفا هر کی اطلاع داره راهنماییم کنه.
> من امسال میخوام وارد دانشگاه آزاد بشم.و میخوام سال بعد هم کنکور بدم.به یه دلایلی نمیتونم امسال وارد دانشگاه نشم.چند تا سوال داشتم
> 1-میشه تا زمان اعلام نتایج اولیه ی کنکور 96 از دانشگاه انصراف ندم؟
> 2-اگه بشه که تا زمان اعلام نتایج انصراف ندم میتونم در دانشگاه دولتی روزانه ی سال بعد شرکت کنم؟
> 3-آیا انصراف از دانشگاه هزینه داره؟و اگه داره حدودا چقدر میشه؟
> ممنون


سلام طبق دفترچه پارسال فقط دانشجویان دوره روزانه برای شرکت در کنکور سراسری باید از دانشگاه انصراف بدن بقیه بعد از قبولی میتونن انصراف بدن 

طبق دفترچه پارسال بله و مشکلی ندارید

دانشگاه ازاد هزینه انصراف داره 1.5 برابر شهریه ثابت

----------


## konkur9596

> سلام طبق دفترچه پارسال فقط دانشجویان دوره روزانه برای شرکت در کنکور سراسری باید از دانشگاه انصراف بدن بقیه بعد از قبولی میتونن انصراف بدن 
> 
> طبق دفترچه پارسال بله و مشکلی ندارید
> 
> دانشگاه ازاد هزینه انصراف داره 1.5 برابر شهریه ثابت


واقعا ازتون ممنونم.خیلی نگران بودم

----------

